
Looking at German Traffic Signs - rbanffy
https://dev.to/kasperfred/looking-at-german-traffic-signs-1hf9
======
detaro
> _In Submissions

Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found on
another site, submit the latter._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

The first line of this article points out that it is a republication from a
different canonical source.

